# Re-Creation Yankee Stadium HO/N Scale



## a12548 (Oct 21, 2014)

Its still a work in progress, but I have tried to create an actual aerial view of a Yankee Stadium city scene which has an elevated subway that traverses over the bleacher seats. For the subway I used N scale. There is also a Hudson line that passes through the area, for which I made HO scale. I posted it to an Instructables page (with video). Still have some 'bare' areas I need to complete, but its been fun. I may venture into other stadium venues, but as you guys know its tedious and grueling yet rewarding.

http://www.instructables.com/id/LED-Yankee-Stadium-Night-Game-Re-Creation-W-City-T/


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2016)

You did an excellent job.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Really nice job......

-Pete


----------



## magnum7 (Jan 6, 2016)

That is a really cool layout. I love the stadium and lighting. Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

OMG, that is amazing!!!


----------

